

Google Summer of Code 2014 – Accepted Orgs List - edsiper2
http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/org/list/public/google/gsoc2014

======
unwind
No luck for the GIMP this year ([https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-
developer-list/2014-Feb...](https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-developer-
list/2014-February/msg00105.html)).

Glad Blender got in though, as they usually do! :)

Quite amazing to see the width and depth of the list, that's a lot of
different organizations.

